# RecipeDB - Kolsch '07



## rough60 (27/4/08)

Kolsch '07  Ale - Kölsch  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes This was fermented in the high 20's within 5 days, would have been better probably with temp control. Drink while fresh. Mash at 64degC for lower FG (1.008).   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.6 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.3 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.1 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      12 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 60mins)    8 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 10mins)    6 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 30mins)    6 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 30mins)    4 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml White Labs WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 21.9 IBU   Efficiency 83.5%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 5 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 5 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (27/4/08)

Couple of comments:

Probably would not bother with the carapils.

Also there was no mention there of yeast that I could see. Yeast selection for this style I believe is very important. The Kolsch yeasts that I know of (wyeast 2656 and the white labs equivalent) ferment surprisingly cool temperatures (12-16) while still technically considered an ale yeast.

I generally only do a single 60 min hop addition for a target of ~ 25IBU (20-30 in the style guidelines).

You also need to try dry this one out. You should be targeting around the 80%+ attenuation make (ie need to mash low).

Despite being an ale this style still benefits from being lagered for a month or two.


----------



## rough60 (27/4/08)

Hey chris,
i've got the white labs in there, it's an ale yeast, ceravisea, lagers are carlsberginis. (spelling? sorry).
Also, it's a simple recipe with proven results for people who want to try this style.
It's definately not the only way to make a kolsch.
cheers.


----------



## mfdes (27/4/08)

Should be no hop flavour or aroma at all in a kolsch. Have you tried it without late hop additions? You should ge a nice refreshing flavour profile from the yeast anyway. I have had good results with Hersbrucker or Spalt at 60m only. A little flavour comes through.

MFS.


----------



## rough60 (27/4/08)

Yeah I thought about only 60min hop additions, but style guidelines do allow for low hop flavour/aroma. Which is what I prefer.
This beer wasn't made specifically for a comp, but seemed to fit the guidelines, so I entered it.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (27/4/08)

rough60 said:


> Hey chris,
> i've got the white labs in there, it's an ale yeast, ceravisea, lagers are carlsberginis. (spelling? sorry).
> Also, it's a simple recipe with proven results for people who want to try this style.
> It's definately not the only way to make a kolsch.
> cheers.



Thanks rough60, next time I will study the recipe better before making comment.

Out of interest what temp did you ferment at?


----------



## rough60 (28/4/08)

it was around 28deg. we had some nice warm spring weather last year when I pitched and I don't have temp control, yet.


----------

